# Awaiting Abyss from South Carolina



## Awaiting_Abyss (Nov 19, 2012)

Hello, I'm Awaiting Abyss. I'm called Abyss for short. I don't mind being called Awaiting Abyss, but I dislike being called Awaiting.

I'm a rodent lover! I currently have gerbils (I also breed gerbils as well as have them as pets), rats, mice and a dwarf hamster. 
I also have a 9 year old large chihuahua (he's not a toy.. he's 11 pounds... and he has a deer head and doesn't have bug eyes.  )... He came into my life when I was about 12 years old. The people who bred him didn't realize they had a male and a female chihuahua (no idea how you don't realize that with dogs... ) so they gave away the puppies for free at my brother's workplace. When I moved out of my parents' house, my pup moved with me.
All of my pets are like my children, because I never want real children.

I'm seeking to get two or three more female mice to add to my pair of girls. I went to the same pet store that I got my first two girls from and they only had a single mouse, but if I can I'd love to be able to give some mice a home that are in need of one rather than going to a pet store.


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Hi Abyss, and welcome. 
Seems to be a number of people wanting decent mice in South Carolina. As far as I know, there are no hmm, 'real' breeders. I've seen ads for other mouse breeders listed as being here in SC, but they usually focus those ads on feeder mice, that's it. No idea about their care methods, breeding goals/practices, or anything except for the side notes that they breed 'fancy' mice as well. Whatever that actually means to them. No website link or anything helpful.

I'm currently looking at over 12 hrs of a driving distance to get mice, but I'm looking for specific ones, and not just as companions. There was someone in SC recently looking to re-home two female pet mice, I don't know what happened though. She posted here, in the wanted section, if you wish to contact her.

Take care,
Zanne


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

Hello and welcome


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello and Welcome


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Nov 19, 2012)

Well I'm not really looking for specific mice, but I would prefer to have ones that look a bit different than my two girls. I'm just mainly looking for more little ones to enjoy 

And I was told that females should be kept in groups of more than two? Is that true?


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

I have always gone with groups of 3, or multiples of 3. I figured if two get into a squabble, there will always be a "peacemaker" of sorts. And also if one passes away, then the other still has a friend.

In saying that, there is nothing wrong with having a duo, just as long as a female is not alone is all 

OH! And Welcome!


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Usually, yes, they are not happy alone. Unless they are breeders with first time litters, or something like that, it's not recommended. Three is for a better social dynamic, but I've read plenty of people keeping them in a group of two, and depending on the individual mice, it can work great. I did that often, with does who really got along well during their resting time. I would have the less dominate female whom wasn't ever to be bred, play nanny to the other female, and kittens/babies. I do not personally know how this works out without something so important for both to do. 

-Zanne


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Nov 19, 2012)

Well I have a pair currently. I don't like keeping critters alone and I researched mice a good bit before I actually got any. I was just wondering if they shouldn't be kept in pairs, but in trios or more.


----------

